# Грыжи, протрузия и гемангиома



## Наталия © (7 Фев 2015)

Здравствуйте! Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь. Спина болит на протяжении многих лет. Где-то с полгода назад начала иногда неметь правая нога. Обратилась в январе к врачу, т.к. онемение ноги стало чаще. Особенно в конце рабочего дня. Я работаю литейщицей, по 12 часов на ногах. Рентген показал "остеохондроз 1 степени". Врач назначил 5 уколов Мидокалма, лазер и ЛФК. После второго занятия ЛФК не смогла даже наступить на правую ногу. Ощущения- как-будто кто бьёт под колено, наступаю, а нога не держит. Направили на МРТ и добавили 20 уколов Хондрогарда через день. Снимки с МРТ вложу чуть позже. Сейчас мне закрыли б/л (14дней), сказали доделать Хондрогард и носить корсет по 5-6 часов в день. Тянущие боли в пояснице остались, нога немеет все чаще (теперь даже если на ногах всего часа 3-4), иногда простреливает между лопатками. Прошу помочь в разъяснении диагнозов и правильности лечении.


----------



## La murr (7 Фев 2015)

*Наталия ©*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------

